# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Hathor's Work BOOK

## TwoCrystalCups

Okay, i waited a while to post this work book and wondering if i should or not, but i guess i am now. 
Based on all my dreams, way before i joined here i would say it's been quite a journey, and trained real hard as well. 
I used to study about dreams and not only their interpretations, borrowed lots of books from the library and started off from there. 

Now all the DV Tutorials i read about lucid dreaming i will put here all i have accomplished in dreams.
I have done DEILD dreams, but many, i really don't know how many lol. 
Have done DILD, plenty of times, i know that i am dreaming, of course.
Dream control, i am very good at that, passive i can think of something and it happens. Active i can turn a bad outcome into good.
Dream recalls, i have good recalls from dreams and can last mainly all day the memory. Only short dreams i can't recall much.
Dream signs, i would say office building, anything indoors of a house or shelter, the recurring dream guy, school, old friends.
Flying, i have flew several times one time i flew across the sky straight from the ground like superman lol, but i rarely dream of flying now days, i only sometimes elevate off the floor that's it.
Summoning, i basically can summon anything once i demand it at the moment im dreaming, i used to summon a snake it actually was a snake ring i used to wear a few years back, i slept with it on and actually made it come alive lol. I summoned some famous people, like Dolph lundgren and Randy orton for certain purposes. 
Telekinesis i have done this only on fighting mode, made things fly and attack someone.

----------


## Caenis

Hey Hathor, welcome to the class.  You're really experienced and accomplished!  How long have you been LDing for?  Do you have any LDing goals currently?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I have been LDing since 12. Or maybe younger. Currently i have accomplished my goals, like the recent stalker problem i had, and seems like i made her vanish by making myself a 2nd party in my dreams. I somehow made my dream change without even knowing if i did it or the dream itself did, maybe i was dream sharing at the moment because usually i do the control if it was my dreams. So far it's been a few days without this female in my dreams, let's see how long it will last.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Currently i am having, problems dream recalling. I do dream but it is short-lead dreams, which in the end i forget what it was about.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Currently i am having, problems dream recalling. I do dream but it is short-lead dreams, which in the end i forget what it was about.



Are you getting enough sleep? I find that even the best LDers still need a good handful of hours sleep to achieve the recall and, subsequently, lucid dreams they so desire. And that's 8-10 hours for me  ::mrgreen:: 

Also, welcome to DVA!

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Yes i was having problems sleeping the past few days, but started going to sleep early last night. When i sleep i need a good 12hours sleep lol. But when i don't get 12 and only 8hrs i be cranky the whole day or need coffee asap. 
Now i just had 2 recent dreams, only one i was able to control really well, "dream attacked" DJ.




> Are you getting enough sleep? I find that even the best LDers still need a good handful of hours sleep to achieve the recall and, subsequently, lucid dreams they so desire. And that's 8-10 hours for me 
> 
> Also, welcome to DVA!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I know it I hate needing so much sleep as well. Maybe it's the quality of sleep and not the quantity? I dunno.

Anyway, trippy dream! Interesting that you weren't fully lucid, but had excellent control. There's a video that I like to reference, because it talks about the "Layers of Lucidity". You might find it interesting: http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/layers-lucidity-131625/

Finally, I think you learned your lesson: never release a man from bondage with your mind unless you get to know him first.  :tongue2:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Yes i learned my lesson, only because i didn't know what was happening and the real story on what did he do. The dream started probably when he was already caught and i came in, guess i had to ask questions, but i did good playing along with the dream and i even had control if things do get weird. I ran away and said fuck this lol but managed to make him vanish.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

This time i had another dream, with this guy i set free last time. In my DJ.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Just had a test dream > dream journal

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

New goal > to find my dream guy where he said i can find him

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Have done this at "Romantic encounter" DJ. Goal accomplished.




> New goal > to find my dream guy where he said i can find him

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh cool! Was it lucid?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Yes, everything around was clear and i know what was going on  :smiley:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

3 Deilds, recalling is OK, need more practice in recalling for deilds.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Have I ever explained my keyword technique to you for remembering dreams in a DEILD chain? Or even just how to recall more than one dream a night in general?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Not that i know of. But i did get about the menthol to help recall. 




> Have I ever explained my keyword technique to you for remembering dreams in a DEILD chain? Or even just how to recall more than one dream a night in general?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Starting to have odd images in two dreams i had, but i really don't know if one of them is actually considered a dream, but i was on my 1st stages of sleep :\

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well if you don't want to wake up and get up and write/type out your dreams several times a night, remember one keyword from each one. Then set a picture to each keyword, then link the pictures together in your mind and commit it to memory. That way you don't have to get up to journal it, heck you don't even have to open your eyes. Just remember the images.

Anyway that's the technique I was talking about.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Another trickster  ::|:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Had another Deild dream. 2 most likely telepathic dreams and 1 probably preminition.

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats hathor!  ::D:  keep it up :3

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Had a perfect Deild! The Perfect Deild - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## realdealmagic

Well done hathor28! You're making great progress, keep it up  ::D:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

A wbtb deild

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well done hathor! You're a lucid machine!!

Well done on the DEILD, and congratulations on your marriage  ::lol::

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

LOL i actually wasn't married before that marriage it was just an illusion made up story my dream guy made out for the dream.  ::lol:: 



> Well done hathor! You're a lucid machine!!
> 
> Well done on the DEILD, and congratulations on your marriage

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

another deild :s

----------


## realdealmagic

Sounds to me like DEILD/WILD might be the way to keep going for you!  ::D: 

Congratulations again  :smiley:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Oh didn't know that lol



> Sounds to me like DEILD/WILD might be the way to keep going for you! 
> 
> Congratulations again

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Well, i am sure there are people reading my DJs and keep thinking how do i know that i am actually share dreaming with someone i only commune with through telepathy and not in person and actually "really" know if it is from this guy i used to know.
I would like to say, this time about 8yrs ago, i wasn't married at the time, but kept thinking if he is thinking of me because i was and also dreaming of him, just like today.
 I was going out of my mind and going crazy at that time and really want to know what's up with these thoughts. (This was when i didn't know about shared dreaming and that i have telepathy with this guy i knew from school). So i actually called a Psychic to know about him and if he was thinking of me and what's going on with him. The Psychic told me that he lived a bit far from me (which is true now), he actually does think of me but is married and have kids at that moment (which is totally true now). 
When i heard this at that moment i was like meh, it's probably fake and she only told me what i needed to hear. But now that i think of that time it was ALL true. And all this time he is still thinking of me and dreaming. So all of this ends up with us shared dreaming because we both are telepathically drawn to each other and also in dreams for sooo long, over 8yrs! 

Omarion - Speedin&#39; - YouTube

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Already 3 days and no good recall has been made for dreams. I feel tonight i might have either a DEILD or a LD

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Other than Twilight...i love these other movies that reminds me of my real dream guy  :smiley:  >She&#39;s All That (1999) Part1 - YouTube

A Cinderella story>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHeh5...feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9_e1...feature=relmfu

Romeo&Juliet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p6vu...eature=related

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Sept 6 2012 SILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views Very interesting dream

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Cool dream hathor!

So I'm interested, how do you get SILD to work for you? I don't hear about that method often.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Only reason how i know SILD is through Telepathy mixed with empathy. I had other dreams about my dream guy and it had SILD as well and i didn't see him in the dream, similar to the one i had recently but this time it's less light. Which makes no difference at all to me. 
In real we actually secretly commune in twitter from our own walls, we don't post in each others walls, only because we have our own lives to live but we still let it be known that we both know what is going on, i know it's weird but it happens when two people have great telepathy senses. Nothing needs to be answered because we both know what we mean, or we answer it through mind reading. We both are doing tests in real and in dreams, i just realized it now, i thought it was only me.
This is almost like a top secret mission going on lol.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

READ!!! This is super awesome! >http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/what-day-136384/

----------


## paigeyemps

Wow, congrats on meeting your dream guide!! That's really awesome. And he's a Gemini! Me too lol. x)

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Odd Reality check dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CanisLucidus

You're right, that _was_ a weird reality check!   :smiley:   I don't know if I'd make it my new primary RC but I'm glad it was effective.

Do you think that this was a function of being in a dream and therefore able to create the experience of feeling sheets/pillows/etc?  Or do you think you actually... moved?   ::o:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> You're right, that _was_ a weird reality check!    I don't know if I'd make it my new primary RC but I'm glad it was effective.
> 
> Do you think that this was a function of being in a dream and therefore able to create the experience of feeling sheets/pillows/etc?  Or do you think you actually... moved?



Maybe i did move my arm in real like a SP? But i don't know lol. I only did the test to know that i was dreaming.

----------


## Chimpertainment

There are people who have the lucid control to be aware of their bodies and still retain dream awareness. It has happened to me a couple times, but I never tried to improve the skill. It was a byproduct of doing dields for me. Cool stuff!

----------


## CanisLucidus

This is really interesting stuff.  What have you been able to do with this awareness, Chimpertainment?  I've thought abstractly about my sleeping body and speculated about stuff like what kind of REM state I think it's in, but I've almost never felt that _physical_ connection like what you two experienced.  I was certainly never able to reach back and start punching the pillow like hathor!   ::D: 

I did once experience something like REM atonia inside of a lucid dream but I was never sure what to make of that.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Canis,
Its not something I have experienced lately. When I was younger, I remember exiting a dream, and then while that vibration/dream feeling was happening I could feel my real body. The first time I think was an accident, and I remember just moving my arm a little bit. My eyes were closed the whole time. Robert Waggoner mentions it in his book briefly. It wasn't anything I thought was too special at the time. At this point, anytime I move a limb it will bring me out of SP or a dream. It would be interesting to test those limits though...

So you couldnt move in the dream?

----------


## CanisLucidus

Impressive stuff.  I'm finding that there are lots and lots of levels to this practice.   :smiley: 





> So you couldnt move in the dream?



Yeah, I couldn't move a muscle.  I was glued to the floor (or in this case, the grass outside.)  I actually just grew a new head, torso and arms and started sitting up out of my old body, planning to break away from it.  Sort of like what OBE fans do.  I woke up before I could break my legs and hips away, though.

----------


## Chimpertainment

> Impressive stuff.  I'm finding that there are lots and lots of levels to this practice.  
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I couldn't move a muscle.  I was glued to the floor (or in this case, the grass outside.)  I actually just grew a new head, torso and arms and started sitting up out of my old body, planning to break away from it.  Sort of like what OBE fans do.  I woke up before I could break my legs and hips away, though.



Holy crap thats awesome....like a friggin snake 8-0

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

The only reason why i did this because i was 100% aware in the dream and very lucid, i thought i was awake and sleep walking lol.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Well there is a DJ link problem today so i will write my DJ's here for now, PLUS it is a DEILD! My luck when there is no DJ link.
This is a LONG one,
So i was dreaming my first dream about me and a friend of mine married to a guy and has kids, i was actually part of this woman's life O_o and his, kinda like an odd triangle thing going on. I was slowly getting to know this guy but i was seeing his dark side first than his wife. Once i knew he was a bad person, it was too late to go back and warn the wife for he has already killed her. I knew this once i arrived the apartment hallway and got hints from the neighbors. I received the news and became shocked and thought what if it was me that he killed instead of her?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Continued because this forum has issues on saving after editing.
 along the 2nd dream,
This dream concerning me and my husband, and my 3yr old daughter. We were in a place like a daycare and this woman appeared and seemed quite easily into and easy going with my husband, i kinda got suspicious because he was also into her. She also tried getting to my daughter as well, she actually looked familiar, probably a past ex of my husband. I somehow left them with her and i was like i don't want to see this so i am going somewhere else.
So i went somewhere else and started going into the streets and looking for some other dude to flirt with, i found some guy but can't remember what he looked like but he seemed like a biker dude and we both flirted and that's it. 
So when i was done i went back to the same place i got away from, and arrived at a very wrong time and seen my husband making out with this girl. I was a bit jealous but not mad, i actually said fuck this i am going back to that biker dude. Dream ended when i did.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

3rd dream 
I was walking along the street with friends crossing the street and we found a car driving mad and almost hitting us, this driver was a woman and she was actually trying to hit every body trying to cross the street and she was shouting profanity and becoming road rage. I became bothered by this and went a higher level up from this woman's madness. As you can tell there is bad drivers in my city. I shouted profanities back at her and told her to watch where she is going, seemingly she didn't like to be told what to do, and i'm like thinking to myself "Yeah you don't like that huh?" I told her to stop and called her a bitch i think lol. She's like "Oh yeah?" Just as i thought she moved her car towards me and tried running me over but i dodged her and also jumped on the car and walked over the hood like a pro stuntman lol. She got mad that she couldn't hit me so i waited for the moment when she will get out of the car and fight me, better yet she did because it's so typical for road rage to happen like that.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

^...Continued....
So she got out of the car and she thought as i can see in her face that this was going to be an easy take down on me, but she thought wrong. I lunged at her and started popping punches on her face and went all wild on her, my fight was too much i can't even remember what else i did to her. So once i was done with her she was all shocked and quiet now looking around while people was looking at her and laughing. I think i said "Next time watch where your going bitch!" dream ended there. 

There's a 4th dream, about my dream guy and me being attacked by one guy, and my husband was there and i told my husband to not let this dude touch my dream guy. My husband was persistant into protecting him, and i told this freak to not mess with him or my husband will get you out cold, and i also reminded that he was a great wrestler in real he is.
Once the attacker did his move my husband did a hard back wards piledriver on the guys own head onto the ground. So once we were done with that me, my dream guy and husband all got together and my dream guy got surprised on what he can go. Now that is some team work. He still cares after cheating on me on the 2nd dream >_> LOL!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations on the lucid!  You really are good with the DEILDs.  Considering that I've spent all of November so far failing to meet my goal of having a DEILD, you have my respect.

Here's your DJ entry, btw, which I shall be scouring for clues on how to DEILD properly:  A Long Deild - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views  ::D:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I had a very dangerous aftermath mentality after i woke from this dream concerning about zombies and apocalypse. 
My dream started as me just walking around in public areas and everything is fine, i over heard someone say that we all need to be ready for what's coming and i didn't know exactly what the person meant by. I didn't even see what the person looked like, but after that i seen some people act weird and becoming zombies, everyone was screaming once they all seen this happening. I panicked and thought where i should get a weapon to defend myself, it took awhile for me to find something because i had to run and hide from them and be cautious.
I was in a kitchen place and found a 17 inch long blade, i started chopping heads off, every zombie. I also chopped the ones that looked like a threat even though they weren't zombies.
I ran and walked in areas where it was deserted and everyone evacuated. I was in a place outside and some team members for survivals arrived, in a helicopter and picked me up. I knew one guy from them that was usually my dream guy.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Continued....i woke up and the dream feelings still occurred awake, i tried to get myself used to the real life but i needed 15mins to cope myself before i go nuts and start going rampage in real!! I really thought this zombie occurrence was still going on while awake, i wanted to go out and kill anyone who were zombies, i thought my own husband turned into one and i had to get him, but once i tried to put myself back into reality i started to think straight.
This had nothing to do with me watching a movie last night or this week concerning this zombie thing, it just happened! And it scared me! O_O

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Other than Twilight...i love these other movies that reminds me of my real dream guy  :smiley:  (edit of post, new links, old links don't work)
Other than Twilight...i love these other movies that reminds me of my real dream guy  :smiley:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

^She&#39;s All That (9/12) Movie CLIP - You&#39;re Vapor (1999) HD - YouTube

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

^You Wanna Be With Me Too - YouTube

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

*Connections to Bonnie and Clyde*...

What i like or am attracted to..
-1930s cars
-a man in a suit and fedora hat
-guns, shooting video games
-bad boys (mafia)
-Liberty without injustice
-Scarface movie 1983 and 1932, i watched the 1932 movie for the first time today and knew it would be Clyde's favorite gangster movie. I love both of the original and remake.
-loves bob hair cuts
-southern foods
-going to places and travel a lot, going on impulse
-any kind of music but country
-Public enemies movie
-love red color since age 4, (Bonnie loves red)
-Coke as in coca cola
-would like to learn to play piano, and or am attracted to piano and piano playing music, (Bonnie played piano)
-Bank heist movies
-Hats




What i don't like or used to fear of...
-Police
-Government (especially dictators)
-being kept too long inside
-the country life or any country music
-media/news


75159_MafiaIIArtwork-Downsized-05.jpgmafia2-wallpaper-5.jpgtumblr_m54vawDbi61rpfn3v.jpg541218_416314195096322_1057555967_n.jpg< Took a picture of this 1930s car a few months ago, it just fascinated me that it was in excellent condition. 
The only song in 1930s that i feel a connection to..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHbkyRZteUw
Scarface 1932 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oClFiO7LMkc
1983 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePYe1_nsxOk

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Now i'm starting to have bad recalls, and i know i dreamt of something! Seems like my subconscious doesn't want me to recall.

----------


## Xanous

Sometimes recall comes and goes. We don't always know why. Hang in there and keep at it. It will improve.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

It has improved, but seems like it's an up and down thing, you can't always have recalls all the time.

----------


## Chimpertainment

that is true. Maybe try some mantras or memory exercises before bed? Journaling before sleep seems to help as well, and being on the intarwebs.
Recall is always good cuz you never know when you will have an awesome dream!

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I think my subconscious only recalls awesome dreams, if it is boring then it doesn't want to recall it. lol! I do remember fragments but only one scene from a very long dream, it just makes it useless to write down fragments when it was a long dream. I know i dreamt but i can't recall all dream specifics, only one scene out of 10 scenes.

----------


## Xanous

> I think my subconscious only recalls awesome dreams, if it is boring then it doesn't want to recall it. lol!




Ha! I can relate to that. It seems if it was really boring I can't recall as much. I'm not sure I even want to!

----------


## Chimpertainment

Perhaps its boring because its hard to recall the dream? I totally understand what you guys are saying, I do the same thing. One thing I like to do is remember the fragment, then attempt to stretch my memory to see if I recall more. Many times, I will recall a lot more of the dream than I originally thought I remembered. 
Last night was not a good night for my recall. I remember having several dreams but I only remember bits and pieces. So I was sitting down, and I concentrated for a few minutes on the dream and stretching my memory. It helped a lot and I was actually able to piece together a fragment. It takes a lot of concentration but it can be done. And that helps a ton in the long run because the next time it will be much easier to get to that point of concentration.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Perhaps its boring because its hard to recall the dream? I totally understand what you guys are saying, I do the same thing. One thing I like to do is remember the fragment, then attempt to stretch my memory to see if I recall more. Many times, I will recall a lot more of the dream than I originally thought I remembered. 
> Last night was not a good night for my recall. I remember having several dreams but I only remember bits and pieces. So I was sitting down, and I concentrated for a few minutes on the dream and stretching my memory. It helped a lot and I was actually able to piece together a fragment. It takes a lot of concentration but it can be done. And that helps a ton in the long run because the next time it will be much easier to get to that point of concentration.



Yes i try doing that too, but sometimes when i do want to stretch my memory it usually doesn't because it's blocked from bad recall.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Share dreaming, the dream guy and past lives are becoming more connected and chain reacted by dreams, making a back and forth recurring messages.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

F***! I just read some goring details concerning my past life and i just had bad images appear while i read it, now it's my fault if i am going to have disturbing dreams now. Stupid wiki! Bonnie and Clyde - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Word of the ambush quickly got around when Hamer, Jordan, Oakley, and Hinton drove into town to telephone their respective bosses. A crowd soon gathered at the spot, and Gault and Alcorn, who had been left to guard the bodies, lost control of the jostling curious; one woman cut off bloody locks of Parker's hair and pieces from her dress, which were subsequently sold as souvenirs. Hinton returned to find a man trying to cut off Barrow's trigger finger, and was sickened by what was occurring.[108] The coroner, arriving on the scene, saw the following: "...nearly everyone had begun collecting souvenirs such as shell casings, slivers of glass from the shattered car windows, and bloody pieces of clothing from the garments of Bonnie and Clyde. One eager man had opened his pocket knife, and was reaching into the car to cut off Clyde's left ear."[116] The coroner enlisted Hamer for help in controlling the "circus-like atmosphere", and only then did people move away from the car.[116]_  
 ::makeitstop::

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Great, now all i remember was me screaming in my dream and woke up thinking i screamed in real but...maybe not because my hubby would have heard while he was still up at morning time. Now i got scared of "something", but i fell back asleep. And now i woke up hours later not knowing what i screamed for?! 
damn it!

----------


## Shrek

congrats on your progress!! :3 :bravo:  ::muffin::   ::muffin::   ::muffin::   ::muffin::   ::muffin::   ::muffin::   ::muffin::

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> congrats on your progress!! :3 :bravo:



Which one? lol

----------


## Xanous

So how did you determine this was your past life? It's really interesting. I have gotten some snippets before of how I died once during deep meditation several years ago but I have no idea if it was true.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> So how did you determine this was your past life? It's really interesting. I have gotten some snippets before of how I died once during deep meditation several years ago but I have no idea if it was true.



Before i even seen the movie or known about Bonnie and Clyde, i am into and a very old fashion person, i started to be this way since i was 13 ever since i lived in europe for 2 years off and on at the azores island of Portugal, at Terceira Terceira Island - Azores - Portugal - YouTube
I was surprised that i loved how people lived in this small island and most people there are farmers. And this is coming from a city girl i was born and raised at the largest city in Canada now. In this place i was at everyone knew me because of my parents and grandparents were from there before they came to Canada, everyone worked for themselves and helped others when needed, everyone was friendly etc, but you just got to watch what you say or do because gossip goes round and comes back in one day lol. This place taught me a lot in life and how people used to struggle a lot there and i don't know why i can relate to it at that time and somehow loved the 1930s feel of this place in 1998, like i stepped back through time and it is incredible feel.
After that i changed the way i looked at things, i came back to Canada around 16, went back to school and finished, by early 20s i have yet to know about bonnie and clyde. Until i saw the 1967 movie the first time, i saw it as just another love story movie and thinking it never happened in real and it was just another hollywood made up plot. Funny this is, i thought bonnie and clyde in the end would get away again and have a happy ending (just like any other love story), but i was shocked that they didn't and actually cried for them because they seemed happy together, and the way they died baffled me. I told myself, "why are you shooting at them? they love each other." what a darn thing to say eh? lol
After that between 23 to 27yrs old i gone about my life, then around when "Public enemies" movie came out, i got compelled about the movie plot and known nothing about Johnny dillinger, i only was into the year 1930s. I saw it the first day it came out because it was around near my birthday June i think. I don't know why i was so excited to watch it, only because of 1930s and guns and action was involved, i love hardcore action movies also with some love story connected, ironic right?
Then the past few years i started to get into researching about 1930s gangs, and i really didn't know what public enemies really meant by, so i started online researching, then wiki showed me what was part of public enemies and bonnie and clyde was listed as well. I was surprised that bonnie and clyde really was real and only some parts of the movie happened, i did deep research and i now am very annoyed that all i read is about word of mouth and nothing was 100% accurately said, with all the he said and she said.
Around last year i started thinking more about this guy that i so very can't get over from grade 7-8, during those times we had a strong connection, and when i was close to leaving Canada to Portugal i had a spiritual dream of him coming to me and unlocking what we have and i woke up sinking in the bed. Then when it was time to leave i left and never went back to that school again. Ever since that day til now, close spirit connections with/from him kept going in cycles, kept dreaming of him and school years, kept having thoughts that someone was telepathically speaking to me and i always had a feeling of a need to be with "someone" even though i was dating i kept having this until now as if who i am with isn't meant to be.
So since last year i had dreams of him once again, and then in late 2012 i started having dreams of 1930s and how people dressed in my dreams were in that time period. Since then til now, dreams of my dream guy(school guy) and my past lives are almost in a point like it's about to inter-connect because of all the chain reactions between them both.
This guy (don't want to use his real name) who i have a strong connection with in real and in dreams used to be Clyde, and i know he is still having the same attitudes as he was still living, he is secretive and doesn't like facebook and avoids anything that makes him vulnerable to authorities and federals, he still thinks the same but is not aware of what he is doing.
I know it's scary but i am feeling this as of right this minute because he senses that i am talking about him. One thing he is doing opposite now is avoiding me, but i sense it is killing him now and he is disturbed with his life now, i wish i could help him  :Sad:  he tried doing so in school, i seen it, and he couldn't try to avoid because we have a magnet between us. In school he avoided me after he knew we both were attracted to each other, and people was starting to talk about us and assuming we were bf/gf.
 So after that he started being cold and told me not to speak to him, which that actually hurt me too much. Then months passed and he started to come back again and i pretended to ignore and he kept trying to get my attention and when he did he loved it. Then after a time he avoided again but i know he doesn't want to, and all i seen was him with his small group of buddies obviously talking about me and i know he still does now plus from a psychic i went through recently months ago said he keeps talking about me to a close friend and wants to make a move but is scared. He is still affected, like last time we both saw each other, and i feel it still and it's not going to die off.
The reason why i love the first Twilight movie, because it has so much of that similar feeling of "can't be together, but want to" story.
Amazing Azores - 720 HD Amazing Azores - 720 HD - YouTube 
Ilha Terceira - Açores - 9 de Março 2012 - YouTube
I liked being there temporarily, it's nice and all but i like my city life now and won't change it.

----------


## Xanous

Interesting. So asuming this is all true, what do you plan to do? You can't go back. I don't even know how I would handle that other than trying to build up good karma in my life.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

The only thing i can do now is commune telepathically and through dreams (shared), communing through spirit is all i can do now without invading his real life he has now with a different woman and kids, and i got the same life as he does but we both know we aren't meant to be with them and spiritually know we are meant to be. Yes it is hard, it's his choice and i leave it all up to him to make his move, knowing that he likes to decide things on his own and be his own boss, he doesn't like others telling him what to do.
I know he is spiritually thinking to come back and be like what we used to without any trouble, i receive his thoughts most of the time and in the past month i have recurring images and thoughts and feelings, that he is right out my door and me seeing him and his reaction of that very moment, but i see him as himself in this lifetime, but whenever i invision him as today, his image quickly turns into someone else, and i can't help it, he wearing a suit or not his image changes just like how my dream was showing me in seperate parts. And if i do come across him again, i don't know what will happen to me, but when i invision him seeing me, i really want to faint or feel faint.
What got me more to see if it really connected was when i saw his youth mug shot online when he was 16, it looked so much like him when he was 12-13 in this life and had a faded tan, and was skinny. But now i seen his pics from this life he changed and added more weight, of course he always wants to look tough despite who he is on the inside. Added muscles and all, but when i see that, i tell myself this wasn't you when i last saw you, you aren't this way, your better than that.
Plus he has some tattoos on his arm and on his back in this life now, his past life he did have tattoos on his arms, but both are different tattoos. Bonnie had a tattoo on her upper right thigh of a heart with arrows, i never got a tattoo but i have an odd looking birth mark on my upper right thigh that is a shape of a heart, that sealed the re-incarnated proof. 
I always thought that birth mark looked odd until i noticed recently that i have to look at it a certain way to be a heart.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

The only thing that i learned about reincarnation is that, we come back again to do right or to meet again where it was left off and re-do the past and do better. Some souls that come back again, usually didn't move on and feel that it needs to reunite and try again, this is what is going on with me and him we both didn't move on and we still have us to deal with before the next lifetime comes. I have other past lives already done and over with, and moved on, but this hasn't and i know he knows that something needs to be done before we move on.
What happened between us in school years needs to be corrected, we actually had to start a relationship on that year but timing wasn't right but fate is poking us now and saying "Look what you did, now you need to do something to stop your souls from crying".

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I can only watch this one time, i got crazy dizzy only on 50 seconds of this. Fainting spells and all, i can't imagine me being there or driving by it.
BONNIE & CLYDE AMBUSH SITE MARKER - YouTube

----------


## Xanous

Have you tried the Beyond Dreaming Forum? I'm not sure any of us in the intro class know much about this. Just a suggestion. It's really interesting though.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Well, i am not sure if it's good to do that there, you know how people are in forums. I might start something in inner sanctum.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Okay, now i am having my dream guy appear in different looks again, which was getting annoying and my dream was starting to be scrambles because my focus was on him more than what was going on. I remember in a scene that i was annoyed and i just wanted out, and he kept asking not to.
I dunno, if it really was him, it was very off and i think trickery is around, and when i don't sense it's him, then it's not. Some idiot probably went in my dream world and tried messing with it.  ::roll::

----------


## Chimpertainment

Your dream guy seems to be quite a consistent theme. Maybe your subconscious is telling you something? Asking questions never hurts...

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Your dream guy seems to be quite a consistent theme. Maybe your subconscious is telling you something? Asking questions never hurts...



This wasn't my dream guy, i thought he was but i had a SILD occur and didn't sense at ease near him which i usually do have ease.
It didn't look like him and neither did his eyes.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I had a dream today, that included an elevator which one was broken and stopped short at 17 floor and opened it's doors in between floor 17-18, and then moved down with the doors still open, and i was with certain people in it and we got off and took another elevator that worked well.
And then other parts of the dream i was roaming around way too much that it made me not remember what the purpose of the dream was, it seemed like in one part of the dream i was in a hotel and seemed like i was with two guys, one was a fake boyfriend while the other was my dream guy. 
I was about to go to a hotel with the fake bf, and when we reached the room we were intended to stay, i left him behind and told him that i would be shopping at a store somewhere when i knew i was going to meet my dream guy somewhere in the hotel downstairs, i went down steps and met with him and we both were excited to see each other and we were laughing about the other guy, we went upstairs on another level, while there i heard the fake set-up bf call to me while we were walking almost rushing up the stairs as if the fake bf was a hoax to us and if he saw me with my dream guy he would be done for.
Now the dream ended when we both made out on the stairs because we didn't have a room. So the dream ended there. 
There was also so many other dreams that was off course, i went to a underground parking lot to wait for a car to pick me up and go somewhere else, and i would guessed it was him of course and maybe this was a DEILD continued from the last dream. Dream ended again with me waiting.

This was particularly and had connection parts of my past life, certain things didn't happen, and others, i believe did. 
Only parts are showing in dreams like i am peeking through my memories, but not all parts are put together it's like a puzzle i need to fix.
I also was meditating alot before sleep time, i usually do it when i feel tired and need to relax, relaxing helps a lot when you are a bit tired.
This also was a continuation of the dream the day before about me with a guy i didn't know and didn't want to be around with.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Currently doing a mission that isn't done yet, had a few dreams today but it was all roaming and such, and many distractions along the way.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

finished mission, on to w/e is next..

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Damn 2 days in a row having recurring dreams of men injured by bullet wounds on the arms??? wtf? both very similar in scenes, and a bit faded.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> finished mission, on to w/e is next..



So what's next besides men with hemorrhaging bullet wounds?  :tongue2:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

that is a mystery to me and everyone else lol

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

The mission to find him... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views The dude from here managed to come back and wants to get me back, once i had this dream which bothered me a bit about this guy with someone working for him comes and does whatever in my dream Deilds... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 1st dream he comes and leaves and probably leaves his message to me only by his expression, then 2nd dream was about my dream guy needing my help, and i realized this dude is after my dream guy and why didn't i finish him off when i had the chance during my mission? reason why i don't leave my enemies alive! urrgh! 
Much to do and inducing another mission to get this man and finish him off, stop this crazy charade.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> The mission to find him... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views The dude from here managed to come back and wants to get me back, once i had this dream which bothered me a bit about this guy with someone working for him comes and does whatever in my dream Deilds... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 1st dream he comes and leaves and probably leaves his message to me only by his expression, then 2nd dream was about my dream guy needing my help, and i realized this dude is after my dream guy and why didn't i finish him off when i had the chance during my mission? reason why i don't leave my enemies alive! urrgh! 
> Much to do and inducing another mission to get this man and finish him off, stop this crazy charade.



Done.
Now i am having more half wake dreams, i'm dreaming, but i know i am half conscious and know where i am laying while i sleep.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Do you think eventually you could talk while in a dream? I guy named Edgar Cayce would communicate stuff while in a WILD...

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Do you think eventually you could talk while in a dream? I guy named Edgar Cayce would communicate stuff while in a WILD...



No, i don't talk while sleeping/dreaming, i used to sleep at the same room as my mom does while she was seperated from my dad for years, and while i sleep i am around people close to me who are awake and see me sleep or is around, they would tell me if i was talking in my sleep. But i do know my hubby talks (mumbles) in his sleep and he is still asleep, and this happens more when he takes alcohol in his system.
But while i talk in dreams, it's becoming more and more clearer and i am hearing myself speak and there is some echoes when i do, it's during a very good lucid.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

OK-ay, now that DJ isn't valid today i use this.
My dream started around when me and jack was going though many barriers that was deemed to stop us when we wanted to go to the beach/lake, we went through doors and places, i had to walk through some spider webs O_o after opening a door, Jack went first, then i hesitated to walk through it, but i did it anyways to go to the destination we wanted. Jack was holding my hand and pulling me along, while we walked, i was excited that we planned to go to the beach and it was night time, i seen he wanted to go too, and i knew why because we wanted to fool around there like teenagers >_> lol.
We almost got there, but then decided to stop at a restaurant to eat food, but he got the food and the waiter was rude and didn't get my order, so we left once i never got it. 
Then a 2nd dream was when we were at the beach already, we were sleeping somewhere, i woke up next to him and he was sleeping, i started oral, and then kissed him and continued whatever we were doing, very sensual dream scene.
3rd dream was about me and Jack hiding away and trying to have sex in a isolated area, but there always seem to be people around and we had some distractions twice. After that things got strange, the dream replaced jack and it wasn't him there it was some other guy, maybe jack had to leave somewhere and i had to hide there with his friend.

----------

